# my immune system needs a boost



## kimmy (Jul 18, 2007)

my immune system and i have really not been getting along the past year or so. i think maybe he's just tired and needs a boost, what vitamins/foods/minerals do i need to give him that?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, you could start with a good ole multivitamin.  Vitamin C is also good for your immune system.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 18, 2007)

my doc said to take extra vitamin D, but starting off with a multivitamin is a good idea to cover all your bases.

generally though, the body absorbs vitamins better from food vs pills.  so eating an orange may be more effective than taking a vitamin C tablet (not that the tablet hurts).

go for fruits (esp. berries) and veggies that are many different colors-- they typically have more good stuff in them.  like spinach over iceberg lettuce in salads, with carrots, radishes, bell peppers, etc.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 26, 2007)

PROBIOTICS!
(i recommend them above yogurt).

they put the good bacteria into your system.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 26, 2007)

i reccomend Vit A, C and E. or an all around multivitamin.
also echinacea is good too.


----------



## vickih (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Navessa* 

 
_PROBIOTICS!
(i recommend them above yogurt).

they put the good bacteria into your system._

 

I agree.. i've seen a big difference since i started taking this...


----------



## Hilly (Jul 27, 2007)

Blueberries!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 28, 2007)

i recommend Emergen-c.  it's a powder that you mix into water.  each packet of powder provides a ton of vitamin C in a special formula that allows your body to absorb it better then normal vitamins.  it also gives you a boost of energy. comes in tons of different flavors (i like the raspberry and the tangerine the best).  you can get it at any drugstore.  i love this stuff!


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_i recommend Emergen-c.  it's a powder that you mix into water.  each packet of powder provides a ton of vitamin C in a special formula that allows your body to absorb it better then normal vitamins.  it also gives you a boost of energy. comes in tons of different flavors (i like the raspberry and the tangerine the best).  you can get it at any drugstore.  i love this stuff!_

 
i didn't now people knew about these flavored powder packets...lol crazy!...my father works for Alcer Corp...he actually makes these Emergen-C powder mixtures...we have many boxes and all types of flavors...my favorite is raspberry or mixed berry...they taste really good, although i never put them in water i just eat them out of the package...lol :sun:


----------



## lvgz (Jul 28, 2007)

first off, someone mentioned vitamin d but i have not learned to associate that with health/immunity. its actually made from sunlight exposure. maybe i dont remember correctly since its been a while since ive been in anatomy/phys. but as i recall, the bodys contact with sunlight actually triggers the creation of vitamin d.

if you need a boost in your immunity, try vitamin c.  oranges/orange juice is packed with it. also, if you have a jamba juice near you.. they have the "immunity boost" which suppposedly (i dont know if it works) makes your immune system stronger. the coldbuster drink is packed with oranges and such vitamins that would also help..

if anything, id suggest plenty of vitamins (all around) and orange juice.


----------



## zucker (Jul 28, 2007)

Cranberries have a lot vitamin C and they are sooo jummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and about vitamin D..    you need to be at least 30minutes a day outside, even if the sun doesnt shine there is enough UVB in the air. and your skin needs this contact with it, then your body produces the vitmanin D.

but there is also some vit D in milk and fish for example.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 30, 2007)

i take the emergen-c packets when i need a boost.  if i feel "something" coming on, i take their immunity boost one.  more times than not, my symptoms have left (instead of developed into a cold, etc...)


----------

